# Gaming-Maus gesucht



## OldShatterhand (24. November 2011)

Da das rumgehure mit meiner alten, kabelgebundenen Kugelmaus(!) langsam nervt, dachte ich, ich leg mir mal was moderneres zu. Aber welche? Da gibts ja so richtig futuristische Monster inzwischen, wie diese Cyborg RAT. Mein Budget liegt so bei 20-30€, es wäre schön wenn sie ein paar extra Tasten hätte, neben den drei üblichen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2011)

Für den Preis würd ich die Sharkoon Fireglider nehmen,die gibt es in "Flammendesign" oder in Schwarz, die kann es auch locker mit Mäusen um die 50€ aufnehmen.


----------



## McLovinN (25. November 2011)

ich würde dir die Logitech MX 518 empfehlen, inzwischen ist diese auch für 20-30€ zu haben, und ich kann sagen das sie so zilmlich die bekannteste wenn nicht auch die beste aller Gamermäuse. Ich habe die MX 518 schon selber 5-6 Jahre und bis jetzt noch keine Probleme. Und davor hatte ich auch schon eine menge anderer Gamermäuse...


----------



## Zocker15xD (25. November 2011)

Ja, eindeutig die Logitech MX 518, preiswert und super zum Gamen.
Für mich einfach die Maus mit dem besten P/L-Verhältnis


----------



## chbdiablo (25. November 2011)

Die Fireglider ist für den Preis wirklich gut, heute sogar im Angebot: ZackZack! Zuschnappen und Sparen!
Die MX518 ist natürlich zeitlos, damit macht man nichts falsch. Ich persönlich hab die G500 und würd sie auch nicht wieder hergeben, kostet aber etwa 35-40€, hat dafür aber noch ein paar Funktionen mehr gegenüber der 518.


----------



## quaaaaaak (25. November 2011)

Kann die Ozone 3K/5K in diesem Preisbereich absolut empfehlen.

Muss später noch nen test auf der OCS raussuchen 

€: hier der versprochenen test
OverclockingStation - Your Overclocking Guide - Die Ozone Radon 3k im Test
OverclockingStation - Your Overclocking Guide - Ozone Radon 5K Gaming Mouse


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2011)

Die MX 518 hatte ich auch, die auch sehr gut - aber für MEINE Hand war die ein bisschen zu "buckelig", was ich aber erst gemerkt hab, nachdem ich dann die Fireglider hatte 

Zudem hat die Fireglider mehr dpi-Werte zur Auswahl, also man die Fadenkreuz-Schnelligkeit freier anpassen. Bei der 518 war mir Stufe 1 etwas zu lahm, Stufe 2 schon zu schnell. Klar: man kann auch im SPiel das ganze nochmal anpassen. Aber per Schalter an der Maus isses halt komfortabler.


----------



## MICHI123 (25. November 2011)

McLovinN schrieb:


> ich würde dir die Logitech MX 518 empfehlen, inzwischen ist diese auch für 20-30€ zu haben, und ich kann sagen das sie so zilmlich die bekannteste wenn nicht auch die beste aller Gamermäuse. Ich habe die MX 518 schon selber 5-6 Jahre und bis jetzt noch keine Probleme. Und davor hatte ich auch schon eine menge anderer Gamermäuse...


 Kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Ich habe seit 6 Jahren etwa eine MX510 (also das Vorgängermodell der 51 und die Maus ist einfach nur perfekt. Liegt perfekt in der Hand, reagiert präzise und die Sondertasten sind super gut zu erreichen mit den Fingern.
Ganz große Maus und wird dir sicherlich auch treue Dienste leisten.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. November 2011)

Das hier könnte auch interessant sein, bei pc-max.de werden die Dpi der Mäuse gemessen.
Mäuse-Charts | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. November 2011)

schon mal besten Dank an alle. Der Kauf wird sich noch bis Januar hinstrecken, bis dahin überleg ichs mir.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. November 2011)

Ganz klar - *MX 518 *
Egal ob Original, Refresh.

Prinzipiell würde auch der offizielle Nachfolger gehen - die G400.
Allerdings ist das Scrollrad viel zu leichtgängig gerastert. Wem das aber egal ist - weil er z.B. bei Shootern die Waffen sowieso per Taste wechselt - der kann ruhig auch die G400 nehmen.


----------

